# July 20th



## zepedawingchun (Jul 21, 2009)

So how many of you in the JKD world remembered that this past July 20th was the 36th anniversary of the death of JKD founder Bruce Lee?  Did you do anything special to remember him?

I'm not a JKD pratitioner, but do Wing Chun.  However, I remember Bruce Lee on that date each year because if it was not for him, I most likely would never of heard of Wing Chun, let alone practice the art for these past 26 years.  So, in my WC class, I light a candle and burn incense in memory of the most famous Wing Chun practitioner of the 20th century.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2009)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 6, 2009)

7/20/2009 also exactly 28 years since my father pased away.


----------

